# Whizzer's New Wheels



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

This is a test - Follow this to the land of the dead bird - here you will find a thread about a new mini wax look for the next clue

Ok,some of you have already seen this but i thought i would post a couple of pic's up to show you my new car and what a car it is !

Been saving for a while now and we have finally got settled in the house so i got a car that i have always wanted

Sprint blue RS4 Avant with Miltek's fitted =:driver: 

Hopefully will be able to get it really tidy over the next few weeks.

.






















































Once I gave the car a wash i had the chance to try some new so to be launched TEST waxes on the car, a 2 stage wax ....




























The new waxes are really easy to use and leave a great finish ...just need to see durability now but they leave a very compeditive finish

Fitted my new DW sticker









and then put the waxes away in there hiding place


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Not sure what I prefer, the car or the contents of the fridge. Nice looking car.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

MMMMM i want!! congrats!!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Very nice - great choice!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Loving every pic in your thread!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Blimey - so *that's* what my supporter money went towards. 

Only joking matey. Stunning car.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Looking very nice!

The only thing that is letting it down are the England flags on the number plates


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Wonderdetail said:


> Blimey - so *that's* what my supporter money went towards.
> 
> Only joking matey. Stunning car.


That just about fills it up


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

S-X-I said:


> Looking very nice!
> 
> The only thing that is letting it down are the England flags on the number plates


Dont worry ive got a new set of plates on order


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I've a mate who has the same car (same colour too) and we did a trip down to hereford last year. When we got there I still had half a tank left. He'd stopped and filled up twice! We reckon I returned five times his fuel economy.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

That is awesome. Bill, you have everything a man could want! LOL


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Lovely mate, looking spanking

What's the two parts to the two part wax, glaze and seal?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

13yearoldetailer said:


> That is awesome. Bill, you have everything a man could want! LOL


It has always been a car that i have wanted to own ....since seeing the Rs2 when they came out and very nearly buying one only to be tempted by the first S4 that came out . I then hesitated on the last shape RS4 and had to cancel my order on the new shape saloon. If you work hard enough as you are trying to do Gaz im sure you will get the car that you have pinned up on your wall :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> It has always been a car that i have wanted to own ....since seeing the Rs2 when they came out and very nearly buying one only to be tempted by the first S4 that came out . I then hesitated on the last shape RS4 and had to cancel my order on the new shape saloon. If you work hard enough as you are trying to do Gaz im sure you will get the car that you have pinned up on your wall :thumb:


Mmmm....Mini Cooper S GP :thumb:


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

very nice toy Whizzer, does it fit in your garage?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Epoch said:


> Lovely mate, looking spanking
> 
> What's the two parts to the two part wax, glaze and seal?


Nope they are a hard more durable wax ...first coat ...followed by a softer wax for shine reflection and looks . It seems to work really well and leaves a finish as good as any ***** or Swissvax that i have tried so far


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

dodger said:


> very nice toy Whizzer, does it fit in your garage?


Yep she is safely tucked away ..


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

New car looks superb! :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Superb car, the BEST estate ever made


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Bill, after the post chinese ride in your motor I was silent in awe for half an hour and then spent the rest of the hours ride home trying to replicate the noise.

Need I say anymore? :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> Bill, after the post chinese ride in your motor I was silent in awe for half an hour and then spent the rest of the hours ride home trying to replicate the noise.
> 
> Need I say anymore? :lol:


:lol: .....

It does seem to make a rather addictive noise with the milteks .... hopefully one of the videos might surface :driver:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> Nope they are a hard more durable wax ...first coat ...followed by a softer wax for shine reflection and looks . It seems to work really well and leaves a finish as good as any ***** or Swissvax that i have tried so far


Mr Dalton's new ones?


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

grrrrr!!!

an rs4 just pulled up outside for 5 mins with the engine running!!! i want that noise!!

so how big is the tank and what kind of miles do you get / expect from a tank.

one of my customers had the rs4 and loved it apart from he needs / wants an auto for his daily drive and the fuel tank was too small he said.

he currently has the bm 335d but has an order on the new RS6!


----------



## tdm (Feb 2, 2007)

that is one sweet motor:thumb: . i would love to own an rs4 but looking at my bank account im just gonna have to wait anouther 10 years:lol: i too wondered if it is part of the new miracle waxes??


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I like you taste in motors  :thumb:


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

The RS4 tank only holds 63 litres, and driving it carefully you might expect 280 miles


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

mmm mmm 

now would be a good time to introduce the *drool* smiley Whizzer!:thumb: 

will you be upgrading to the new 572bhp RS6 V10 Bi-turbo in a couple of years?


----------



## Padtwo (Apr 11, 2007)

Lovely car mate. There's a guy round here with one and he has rather a heavy right foot lol!!! Sounds awesome. Don't know if he's got the Miltek as I haven't seen the car long enough to find out!! It's just kind of blurry:lol:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

gerry connelly said:


> The RS4 tank only holds 63 litres, and driving it carefully you might expect 280 miles


hmm not the biggest range in the world then!

still.. lovely lovely car!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ill be over tomorrow after work so i can show you how to drive it mate :lol: :thumb: ill call you tomorrow


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Seriously nice car, the RS4 is possibly the best all round car ever made.


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

I heard an RS4 on Milteks at Audi Driver International last year. It sounds AMAZING.

Enjoy your new chariot!

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Lush!

Bet it sounds nuts with the Miltek!


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Noiccce motor, congrats!


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Great car, great colour - hmmmm rushes off to buy lottery ticket


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Very very nice :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have had 350miles out of a tank - on a long busy motorway trip where I was forced to drive at a steady 60-70 mph - so not something you will see often in an RS4. If you like visiting the 8250rpm rev limiter, which is kind of addictive, you will be lucky to get 250miles. But sod the price of V-Power, for entertainment value it is worth every penny :devil:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

how big is the tank, just out of interest?


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

65 litres - the quattro drive train and the exhausts rob a lot of potential space. I tend to fill it when the low fuel light comes on - usually takes about 57 - 58 litres then.


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

SUPER! The RS4 is just amazing. 

I love them! Congrats. 


Thomas


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Mr Dalton's new ones?


Nope



jedi-knight83 said:


> grrrrr!!!
> 
> an rs4 just pulled up outside for 5 mins with the engine running!!! i want that noise!!
> 
> ...


The tank is about big enough for what i need for a weeks driving .... Drive it carefully would expect about 275 miles from the tank drive it hard i reckon about 200miles ... Yep i will need an auto soonish but had the opportunity for this so thought i'll do it



tdm said:


> that is one sweet motor:thumb: . i would love to own an rs4 but looking at my bank account im just gonna have to wait anouther 10 years:lol: i too wondered if it is part of the new miracle waxes??


Nope not miracle waxes ...


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Come on bill, tell us what they were!


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Very nice car. I hope you will be very happy together


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Very Very nice ! Great coulor choise to !! :thumb:


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

You won't be dissappointed I'm sure - fantastic cars, awesome sound - esp with the Miltek's fitted. 

Best colour as well :thumb:


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> Nope
> 
> The tank is about big enough for what i need for a weeks driving .... Drive it carefully would expect about 275 miles from the tank drive it hard i reckon about 200miles ... Yep i will need an auto soonish but had the opportunity for this so thought i'll do it
> 
> Nope not miracle waxes ...


It is widely believed that the next gen RS4 will be available with a seven speed DSG box -- that will be due prob tail end of 2009 early 2010.

Dependant on wether Audi decide to change their mind and have more than one RS series car in production at once - so far they have only ever done one at a time.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

awesome mate, my "realistic" dream car too


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

awesome car :thumb: heard a standard RS4 floor it for the first time yesterday, sounded amazing! with the Milteks must be out of this world


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

totally amazing car would be my weapon of choice for a estate car stupidly rapid and as comfortable as it can get


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Love the new car Bill, definitely one on my list! :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Skodaw said:


> It is widely believed that the next gen RS4 will be available with a seven speed DSG box -- that will be due prob tail end of 2009 early 2010.
> 
> Dependant on wether Audi decide to change their mind and have more than one RS series car in production at once - so far they have only ever done one at a time.


Now thats would be ideal an RS4 with dsg .....


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

nice car and waxes i am not jealous HONEST


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

Well Bill I just found this ... lots to know about the RS4 ... get the ECU level checked should be 080 ... is this a valved miltek ?


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> Bill, after the post chinese ride in your motor I was silent in awe for half an hour and then spent the rest of the hours ride home trying to replicate the noise.
> 
> Need I say anymore? :lol:


:lol:

The sound clips on my phone didnt come out to well


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

looks awesome mate


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Stunning Bill - just stunning!

Congrats!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Andyuk911 said:


> Well Bill I just found this ... lots to know about the RS4 ... get the ECU level checked should be 080 ... is this a valved miltek ?


Andy i will get it checked ... valved Miltek ? its loud :lol: ~(p.s i think so )


----------



## spectrum (Mar 6, 2007)

very nice, great colour . Right transit Rs4 transit Rs4 !!!


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Nice car indeed Bill and the colour is very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## Spoolin93 (May 27, 2006)

Thats one very cool [bordering on sub zero  ] car you have there :thumb: .


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

thanks for all the nice comments


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

That colour is just stunning :thumb: almost as good as black 

I bet the miltek makes it sound evil :driver:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

amazing - can just see one of those sitting on my driveway......

Great colour and the noise.......


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice one Bill. Love those cars - one of the best I have driven in a while!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Well just found a clip of the Milteks - she is long gone now but a new motor is on its way

http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c87/whizzer1/?action=view&current=rsgon006-2.flv


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

Gone, lol, how could you ??:driver:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

you sold it??? that is should a class car. especially with the miltek!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> Well just found a clip of the Milteks - she is long gone now but a new motor is on its way
> 
> http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c87/whizzer1/?action=view&current=rsgon006-2.flv


Bl00dy chav trumped up valeters reving the nuts of the owners cars...

What automibile is due next Bill?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

I bet it will have milltek's !!!!:thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

sheet me, someone's got some dosh  lovely motor mate, all the best with it 

drew


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks gorgeous Whizzer 

Don't ever give my missus the keys :lol:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

thats is an awsome car !!! love it one of my favourite cars in my top ten list :thumb::thumb::thumb:

shame about the nuber plate though 
should have a german styley one on


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

Whats happened to the Beemer?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Fantastic car and lovely colour Bill.

All the best and have lots of fun with it. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

very nice looking car mate, nice and clean


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

sexi bloody car mate, and wax collection. so jelouse!


----------



## Stepho (Jan 25, 2007)

Lovely :doublesho new motor there Whizzer. :driver: 

Not the colour I would have chosen, think I would have been tempted with Daytona Grey Pearl or Misano Red. :lol:

I recently sold my RS6 Avant to a chap who had previously owned an B7 RS4 Avant, and I was utterly shocked when he told me he hated it. He had owned a RS6 8 years ago and loved it, he then changed to a B5 RS4, which he was disappointed with. Then he moved from this to one similar to your new motor and hated it. So he went back to a 6, and loves it. I seriously could not understand his thinking as I to am a big fan of the RS4 especially in the Avant form. I found the RS6 to be very quick but slightly cumbersome, so my line of thinking would have the RS4 as the more desirable drivers car, down on performance but very agile. How do you find the drive?

Also watch out for faulty DRC as I believe this to be common on 4's and 6's. 


:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

check the date guys - the car was sold ages ago :lol:


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

The RS4 B5 is definately the best rs4 audi has ever built.

Every RS4 B5 had more than 400 horse powers wherelese the b7 had under 400 and a v8 with more weight.


----------



## Iain Pitstop (Aug 29, 2006)

Spill the beans Lord Whizzer!!! I sooo loved picking up your new ride...sleek more toys than Hamelys Its a natural progression from RS4. Dont be shy.....

And I want one too......PHANTOM !!! yeahhhhhhh :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Love the fridge. Any more goodies in there since then?


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh.. I see that idea...storing expensive wax in fridge...thanks for info


----------



## Liam (Nov 22, 2008)

very nice motor!!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Has that ***** ever been used...looks like the seals are intact!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Andyuk911 said:


> Gone, lol, how could you ??:driver:


Andy i know it was a tough decision but although i think it is the best car i have owned so far it was the right time to sell it !



Epoch said:


> Bl00dy chav trumped up valeters reving the nuts of the owners cars...
> 
> What automibile is due next Bill?


Well I have a new one delivered this week but havent got any pics yet lets just say the darkside was calling



dubnut71 said:


> I bet it will have milltek's !!!!:thumb:


I might do !



lois97 said:


> Whats happened to the Beemer?


Which Beemer ? The X5 thats long gone replaced with a q7 which is due to go soon !



[email protected] said:


> Spill the beans Lord Whizzer!!! I sooo loved picking up your new ride...sleek more toys than Hamelys Its a natural progression from RS4. Dont be shy.....
> 
> And I want one too......PHANTOM !!! yeahhhhhhh :thumb::thumb::thumb:


Phantom ---- hmmmm:thumb: .... It does have a few gadgets ! I told you you would want one and thanks again for picking it up for me...



Saqib200 said:


> Love the fridge. Any more goodies in there since then?


I think they are a few more additions since then but mainly sealents - Zaino / Nanolex and Duragloss



nick_mcuk said:


> Has that ***** ever been used...looks like the seals are intact!


Nope some of it hasnt been used !! ( I think i have some duplicate pots hell might even have a sale soon)


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Feeling the credit crunch then whizz.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

TeZ said:


> Feeling the credit crunch then whizz.


Car went back in May just had an incline that prices would drop drastically over the summer.


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Car went back in May just had an incline that prices would drop drastically over the summer.


My Brother in law felt exactly the same so got shot of his 911 about then, seems like you both did it at the right time. I on the other hand wasn't quite so lucky on my S4 ho hum

Sorry back on topic, what delights are due for the Whizzers garage?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ill try and get some pics up soon


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Lovely car Whizzer. One with clear indicator lenses.

Think your new car maybe a new S4 avant.


----------



## billyali86 (Jan 14, 2009)

brother had an rs4 saloon, sold it about 2 weeks ago, had twins over the summer and gettin the baby seats in the back was a real pain! The thing sounded unbeleivable though, press the sports button and plant your right foot, it was like king kong stepping on a nail!! The prices have fallen like a stone recently!! 

Hes in market for a Cayenne GTS now


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

^ some cracking deals on Cayennes give [email protected] a pm !


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

is that a clue on your next motor then


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

WHIZZER said:


> Ill try and get some pics up soon


Yeah come on, or I will come round and take the pictures before you!!

Johnny


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

lovely car mate, enjoy it!


----------



## hy-standard (May 9, 2008)

Nice car, great wax collection.

I am an avid collector myself and I noticed you had the ***** concours , I picked up a pot at christmas.

I may get a fridge at the moment I have the wax on shelves in my garage but am always concerned they'll freeze.

Nice car ,nice house AND good wax-CAN'T BE BAD


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Have to say Bill the new motor is pretty tasty


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

didn't realize you were an audi guy too bad we don't have these in the states I would definitely have one of these if they came across the waters...

very nice!


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

so what is this new car with "all the toys" Bill, BMW 7 series?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

^ Im not quite a 7 series man yet


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Have to say Bill the new motor is pretty tasty


Thanks for popping over today Bryan



detailersdomain said:


> didn't realize you were an audi guy too bad we don't have these in the states I would definitely have one of these if they came across the waters...
> 
> very nice!


Yep I do like the RS audi's


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Rs6??


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Lovley RS4 Whizzer :thumb: does the new car have an M badge?


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

lovley RS4, rekon the new car is an M5


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Aero said:


> Lovley RS4 Whizzer :thumb: does the new car have an M badge?


Well it has an M in the badge s.M.a.r.t :lol:


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Gorgeous Audi, and the Milltek sounds awsome 

New car will have to be good to beat that


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

donnyboy said:


> Rs6??


I wish



Aero said:


> Lovley RS4 Whizzer :thumb: does the new car have an M badge?


Nope



hallett said:


> lovley RS4, rekon the new car is an M5


nope



drive 'n' shine said:


> Well it has an M in the badge s.M.a.r.t :lol:


Well i do like a smart !

Lets put it this way its a change from what i would normally choose !


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> I wish
> 
> Nope
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, 2 doors, 2+2 and out of the ordinary, I have consulted the miltek catalogue and narrowed down the list to a mere 47 cars...:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Scirocco


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

WHIZZER said:


> ^ Im not quite a 7 series man yet


Oh I don't know Bill - sheepskin coat, 7 series - kinda works I reckon :wave:

Is it what you were talking about getting a while back (actually that doesn't narrow it down as I can't keep up with your ever changing fleet :lol`


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

This ?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

AndyC said:


> Oh I don't know Bill - sheepskin coat, 7 series - kinda works I reckon :wave:
> 
> Is it what you were talking about getting a while back (actually that doesn't narrow it down as I can't keep up with your ever changing fleet :lol`


It could have been - but it is a change for me !



Andyuk911 said:


> This ?


Come on its a credit crunch but it is on my list for one day !

You chaps are thinking far to exotic !


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Didnt you get a scirocco or did i imagine reading that in another thread from a King???


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

cdti_sri said:


> Didnt you get a scirocco or did i imagine reading that in another thread from a King???


That was Chris Barnes :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

cdti_sri said:


> Didnt you get a scirocco or did i imagine reading that in another thread from a King???


I did have one on order but chose not to keep it - Ordered last year expected delivery was September but due to xenons delays it would have not been here to Jan and I wasnt planning to keep the Rocco for a long time ...


----------



## kenmac (Feb 19, 2008)

Whats country is it from Germany,Japan,Italy?


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Cant believe you got it


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

diesel BM perhaps? I know you finally took my advice and bought a Ford!!! good lad!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> diesel BM perhaps? I know you finally took my advice and bought Ford!!! good lad!


Edited to represent how Bill's spend on cars would now be represented on a Ford purchase :lol:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

yea I was thinking he likes his German motors hence the Baby BM fully loaded since he was looking at a Rocco! then I thought kids and not what we might expect and then thought na the mad man's gone and bought a diesel!!! 16mpg Audi....50mpg BM.....


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ronnie said:


> yea I was thinking he likes his German motors hence the Baby BM fully loaded since he was looking at a Rocco! then I thought kids and not what we might expect and then thought na the mad man's gone and bought a diesel!!! 16mpg Audi....50mpg BM.....


Now your getting close


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

bloody hell......


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

^ thats only a few lol !


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

335D Sport in Moonstone?


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Mercedes Benz?


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> Now your getting close


Blue Motion Polo :lol:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

A specced up VW Tourag TDi?


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Leon FR TDI


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

135 msport has to be white and fully loaded?! I know ur style boyo! thats what I would have after an RS4


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Some much better suggestions coming now


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

535 D Touring?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

4 rings??


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

love the RS4... either avant or saloon, i'm not fussed 

Nice looking pad you got there to Bill... good work


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Can I have a guess? Lol


----------



## Jimb0 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ronnie said:


> 135 msport has to be white and fully loaded?! I know ur style boyo! thats what I would have after an RS4


I'm with you on that call.

Cracking motor to say 'Yeah i owned one a once'. Only an RS6 can top your estate car leader board.

I like your style with car ownership, makes me hungry to get back to work monday  All in good time, and the reward is being able to drive monsters like that.

Expensive drinks fridge you got there 

Regards,

James


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

lol I am bringing my camera with me tomorrow.... Just in case your batteries are knackered Mr Whizz Whizz


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

dubnut71 said:


> 4 rings??


Might have



Daffy said:


> Can I have a guess? Lol


No



Jimb0 said:


> I'm with you on that call.
> 
> Cracking motor to say 'Yeah i owned one a once'. Only an RS6 can top your estate car leader board.
> 
> ...


Gotta love Rs audis



Johnnyopolis said:


> lol I am bringing my camera with me tomorrow.... Just in case your batteries are knackered Mr Whizz Whizz


Well while your bringing a camera you might as well bring some cleaning stuff too


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

lovely car and a huge house - i'm not jealous.:thumb:


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

noob question but why the fridge? I thought waxes are easy to use when warm?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm guessing a Q7.

Bill loves his Audis and he's a family man now. If he didn't have kids and school fees he'd have got an R8 V10


----------



## bricktop20 (Dec 2, 2008)

cracking motor, audi through and through


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> I'm guessing a Q7.
> 
> Bill loves his Audis and he's a family man now. If he didn't have kids and school fees he'd have got an R8 V10


Pay attention

Mrs Whizz has the Q7

Mr Whizz may have gone A6 estate diesel or RS6


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Must be a RS6 really for Mr Whizzer :thumb:


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

A real nice car Whizzer health to enjoy !


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

Q5 ?


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

If Daffy cannot guess can I?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Yea you gotta get an RS6 I had one for a few hours the local stealer was trying to palm it off so I took it raked it and returned it one word WOW!!!! didnt like the 1mpg that it was reguraly showing


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh yeah, good point Jon, forgot there was already a Q7 in the family. Hmmm. Maybe an Audi S5 coupe then.


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> Maybe an Audi S5 coupe then.


I'm thinking along the same lines and was about to say an A5 3.0 TDI


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Dodo Factory said:


> I'm guessing a Q7.
> 
> Bill loves his Audis and he's a family man now. If he didn't have kids and school fees he'd have got an R8 V10


Thats so true would love an R8 (that might be my next car )



Andyuk911 said:


> Q5 ?


I thinking of one of those to replace the Q7



chr15barn3s said:


> If Daffy cannot guess can I?


Noo



Dodo Factory said:


> Oh yeah, good point Jon, forgot there was already a Q7 in the family. Hmmm. Maybe an Audi S5 coupe then.


close



Aero said:


> I'm thinking along the same lines and was about to say an A5 3.0 TDI


Winner :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

So here you go some quick pics














































Thinking Remap , Miltek, Tints and S5 grill

I did consider a S5 but the A5 3.0tdi is a cracking motor and very nearly as quick but does between 35-45mpg !


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

absolutely stunning looking car Bill:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice choice Bill


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

gorgeous! Love the unusual wheels too! :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice, No credit crunch in the Whizzer household


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Very nice Bill, like that a lot. :thumb:



Custom Detailers said:


> Nice, No credit crunch in the Whizzer household


I expect he's just cashed all the DW sponsorship cheques.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Custom Detailers said:


> Nice, No credit crunch in the Whizzer household


AArrrh Grizzle I knew you were still there somewhere :lol:


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

Very nice Bill .. lots of info at 6speed ...just try and run it on the better diesel ...

This is the RS5 ...

http://www.autojunk.nl/clips/view/150939


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah thats bloody nice mate


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Get yerself off to the Miltek site mate, there is a clip of a system on your identical car and its not even like a diesel noise wise, porn!!:thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice ride Bill


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Very very nice.Must be a transport thing. The MD of my company got one too. He's got 20'' RS4's on his and just about every extra. His is deeps sea blue pearl.

What did you get on yours?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice motor Whizzer :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

About time  

Nice Motor mate :thumb:

Johnny


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Excellent Whizzer, those 3.0 tdi's are indeed great. I have also been advised by APS that they respond to remaps very well :thumb:


----------



## Auto-Etc (Sep 17, 2008)

Very Nice - loving the wheels :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Andyuk911 said:


> Very nice Bill .. lots of info at 6speed ...just try and run it on the better diesel ...
> 
> This is the RS5 ...
> 
> http://www.autojunk.nl/clips/view/150939


The Rs5 is going to be a lovely car



dubnut71 said:


> Get yerself off to the Miltek site mate, there is a clip of a system on your identical car and its not even like a diesel noise wise, porn!!:thumb:


I know you cant really detect its a diesel !



donnyboy said:


> Very very nice.Must be a transport thing. The MD of my company got one too. He's got 20'' RS4's on his and just about every extra. His is deeps sea blue pearl.
> 
> What did you get on yours?


Its got pretty much everything bar Tv and a roof



flyfs6 said:


> Excellent Whizzer, those 3.0 tdi's are indeed great. I have also been advised by APS that they respond to remaps very well :thumb:


I heard that too - apprently the torque goes up to something silly

Thanks for all the comments chaps


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

health to enjoy Bill I knew it was a diesel coupe of some sort! very tasty a friend has a 2.7tdi and it is very nice and the 3l is as smooth as silk!


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

That is the first one in black for me and it is fantastic.
See you finally relented and bought the fastest colour.lol


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Thinking Remap , Miltek, Tints and S5 grill
> 
> I did consider a S5 but the A5 3.0tdi is a cracking motor and very nearly as quick but does between 35-45mpg !


Very nice and deffo with you on the mods, bar the milltek. Spend a bit extra and get a quality system, milltek look rough, drone and knock. Clever money goes on Supersprint these days.


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

whats the price difference between milteck and supersprint


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice car Bill, love the A5, must be something special to part with the RS4! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

s3 rav said:


> whats the price difference between milteck and supersprint


Between £65 and £200 if you shop around. Worth it there beautifully made sound miles better and are braced so they don't expand and knock. The clamps have 4 bolts for even pressure and engraved with the supersprint logo. Judge for yourself.

Milltek, look at the finish of the end plates and 50p clamps for £770. Wouldn't have one if it was free looking like that.










Supersprint £840. Quality, look at the clamps too.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Stunning, nice house too!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks chaps for all the kind comments - Having had it for over a week now im really have to say how impressed I am with the A5 - Its really very comfortable, quick and fairly frugal 

Hopefully within the next few weeks i will have added a couple of mods .... 

Thinking about debadging it at the moment


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

I hope your thinking along the lines of increasing the power from that audi??

DTUK just got these results


----------



## ZERO (Aug 11, 2008)

Sorry if this question has been asked, but why put the Waxes in the fridge?

The car looks stunning mate, i'm very jealous.

BTW does it have the Recaro CS seats fitted?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

bill get on the blower to Charley and get an exhaust on the old gal!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

cdti_sri said:


> I hope your thinking along the lines of increasing the power from that audi??
> 
> DTUK just got these results


Yep looking at a remap at the moment



ZERO said:


> Sorry if this question has been asked, but why put the Waxes in the fridge?
> 
> The car looks stunning mate, i'm very jealous.
> 
> BTW does it have the Recaro CS seats fitted?


The waxes i leave stored at a set temp in the fridge and then take out at the beginning of a detail.

No i dont think they are recaros



Ronnie said:


> bill get on the blower to Charley and get an exhaust on the old gal!


Charley ?


----------



## ZERO (Aug 11, 2008)

If they look anything like this then they are recaros, very expensive to buy, im yet to see an rs4 without them.

Thanks for the info about the fridge. I would consider buying one from argos myself, but i dont think any of my waxes deserve it.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

My RS had those but the A5 doesnt


----------



## ZERO (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh...im about to feel really stupid, well, stupider than normal.
I forgot to check the date of your first post in this thread...
I hadnt realised that you changed the car, sorry :wall:

The A5 is a cracking car, i really like the lines of the new audi range :argie:
they have a few nods to the history of audi while still remaining very contemporary...sorry, ive entered a few design competitions for Audi, and thats the type of design schpeel that comes out:lol:

Sorry my confusion mate :buffer:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Well Had a fun day at AMD today will try and get some pics up later


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very nice Bill 

A5 will be my next car but sadly not this year by the looks of things 

those S5 wheels are simply stunning pieces of design IMHO


----------



## J9NY X (Jan 23, 2009)

nice car and collection mate! .... s**t!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice...i'm very jealous!!! Ya git! lol


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

Freaking gorgeous car :argie::argie: Love the fridge collection :thumb:


----------

